# whats your inexpensive co2 system?



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

Other then DIY yeast and sugar, I'd like to know what everyones CO2 system is. I'm tired of yeast CO2 with its irregularities, and I want to see whats out there.

and right now the cheaper the better! no ADA please lol thier not cheap!

and maybe to add into this whats the input on this little system?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Full-Co2-System-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Cause if I have a glass diffuser on its way, and i found that copperhead makes a 40 pack of cylinders that i could get for a nice steady supply of CO2


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

fish_fasinated said:


> Other then DIY yeast and sugar, I'd like to know what everyones CO2 system is. I'm tired of yeast CO2 with its irregularities, and I want to see whats out there.
> 
> and right now the cheaper the better! no ADA please lol thier not cheap!
> 
> ...



Have you looked into Flourish Excel, yet?


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

Captain Hooked said:


> You mean "inexpensive", eh?
> 
> Have you looked into Flourish Excel, yet?


Totally forgot about excel, only thing is that it makes me nervous being so concentrated.

would this affect shrimp at all?


----------



## solution7 (Oct 29, 2008)

I use Jungle Labs Fizz Factory and it was on close out at my Big Box pet store for $2 bux and I bought all of their fiz tabs also since they were $3 bux for the big refill boxes.. I also dose excell every other day as well.. But the Fizz tab thing is cheap..

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11114/product.web


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The link to eBay is for a very small CO2 kit designed for a nano tank. The cartridges are not refillable. You may get a month out of each. Copperhead CO2 cartridges are expensive too, after a while. There isn't much in each cartridge and they too, aren't refillable. If you want irregularities lets talk timing of tiny cartridges.

You can smooth out a DIY yeast setup by using two bottles connected to a T. Swap one each week. Be sure to use a check valve on each. 

That said, I've got to repeat what most will tell you, because we've been there and done that already. Standard off the shelf pressurized CO2 is really easier in the long run. It is also cheaper if you skip all the mis-steps on the way. A lot sooner if you ever spill a working yeast bottle on a significant others rug. 

And, like many here, I'll say contact one of the sponsors of this forum and have them help you out. I happened to luck out and get a demo unit Orlando offered. That and a local cylinder deal got me a functional system with solenoid for about $150.

Good luck.


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A lot sooner if you ever spill a working yeast bottle on a significant others rug.
> 
> Good luck.


You just gave me a great idea :icon_evil

dave


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Look at red sea paintball co2 regulator and needle valve as an option. They've worked w'ell for me. Around 90 bucks + shipping. Then you can get a paintball co2 tank on ebay for around 20 or less.

http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=5124


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

good ol' bacteria & fish produce CO2, and from the air... In a low tech system, that's all that's needed.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

lol After a discussion over finances and what not with my accountant (the girlfriend) the 7.5G is going back to work (work in a big als) on the shelf, and I'm sticking to DIY for now. I'm focusing on my 2.5g I still have going. 

the issue I have with DIY is that I run two cannisters on my 20G. One consistently runs out in less then 3 days, the other runs right to the end. But I don't use the same kind of bottles (one Red Sea, one Hagen). so now I'm starting to re think my whole setup.

Thanks for all of the ideas its just not in the cards right now.


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

fish_fasinated said:


> lol After a discussion over finances and what not with my accountant (the girlfriend) the 7.5G is going back to work (work in a big als) on the shelf, and I'm sticking to DIY for now. I'm focusing on my 2.5g I still have going.
> 
> the issue I have with DIY is that I run two cannisters on my 20G. One consistently runs out in less then 3 days, the other runs right to the end. But I don't use the same kind of bottles (one Red Sea, one Hagen). so now I'm starting to re think my whole setup.
> 
> Thanks for all of the ideas its just not in the cards right now.


Before I went pressurized and was using the DIY yeast mix, I tried using all sorts of things in an attempt to stretch the lifespan of a batch. I tried adding maple syrup and you name it. One day, I used our "good" sugar which was an organic unrefined sugar cane. The granules are much larger and darker than a refined white sugar. I know this may sound strange- but I swear I got more life out of a batch with the good sugar. I know it isn't very scientific- I never did an actual test to prove/disprove my suspicion. Moreover, if I was able to prove it worked better, the cost of organic sugar cane is quite bit more than the cheap refined stuff- it might not have been worth the extra expense. I got a pressurized CO2 system soon after that and never looked back.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

$50 used Victor regulator (ebay)
$30 used needle valve and clippard solenoid (TPT SNS)
$10 used bubble counter (TPT SNS)
$15 5lb co2 tank (yard sale)
$20 co2 refill (airgas)

Many years of reliable consistant co2 injection.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> $50 used Victor regulator (ebay)
> $30 used needle valve and clippard solenoid (TPT SNS)
> $10 used bubble counter (TPT SNS)
> $15 5lb co2 tank (yard sale)
> ...


+1 - Nice deal!

BUT, I setup a non-CO2 tank for a friend in August and right now it is lush, beautiful, and would rival a lot of CO2 tanks, even one of mine.


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

This isn't exactly cheap, but it allows control of two tanks independently using ph controllers for each tank ;-) With a little help from Orlando from Green Leaves Aquariums, we came up with a pretty rockin regulator with a dual solenoid manifold. 



























Stevie D


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> $15 5lb co2 tank (yard sale)


That's a great deal! :thumbsup:

Seriously, you make the best case, b- buy it right and never look back.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

NICE! lol unfortunetly GLA doesn't ship up here to the "great white north". Ebay is the only way I can get away with it, even then its a stretch. 

Is there an explanation why two different types of canisters with the same type of mix run out at different times? Could it be one (Hagen) isn't sealing properly? Or could it be that I have a leak in the line? Or maybe because there is a difference in the size of bottles, the volume of water is slightly less then the other? So many possible reason why thier not working, so confused as to why.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I got lucky on that one. 

I used DIY for a couple of years so I know how hard it is for many to make the jump to pressurized. But, if ppl just piece it together as I did it makes it allot easier to swallow.



Captain Hooked said:


> That's a great deal! :thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, you make the best case, b- buy it right and never look back.


----------



## manny (May 24, 2009)

*Help*

oh mannnnn!!!!!!!!!thats exactly what i am lookin for 
can you guide me through
all i have is one co2 regulator with one solenoid and no multiple ports


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

IMO, you cant beat the stability or control you get with pressurized setups. but on a nano, you can get similar results if you use multiple bottles, and change the CO2 in them alternatingly, so its still pretty stable.


----------

